# First ever TPT bi-weekly Photography Contest. Closes Feb 14th



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Is this something officially sanctioned by the site administrators?


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

^ don't know if that makes a difference, but I would like to know as well. 


- Zain


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Well...to me it basically sounds like a Pay-it-forward thread, which sounds great, but there used to be one and that one got locked due to people getting ripped off


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I vote to not allow speedie408 to enter.












Just kidding...sort of :wink: What would be cool is if there could be an official Photo of the Month contest and the winner gets a title saying they are a past winner. Doesn't have to be any prizes given, just the title is neat to see under your user name. Just a thought.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

Not Officially Sanctioned.... Although I don't know how anyone could get ripped off considering I'm not asking for a buy in or offering any kind of prize.. I thought that as a community we could keep this going ourselves.. by making the winner the next judge...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nubster said:


> I vote to not allow speedie408 to enter.


I'm just gonna look bro. Promise.  theres some pretty talented folks now so this should be fun.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nubster said:


> I vote to not allow speedie408 to enter.





speedie408 said:


> I'm just gonna look bro. Promise.



:hihi:


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey All, 
I sent a PM to Kyle to see if he can officially sanction this or give permission or w/e. Will update here when I hear back.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Guys,

So long as no monetary incentive or prizes or gifts are being offered competitions are just fine. However having an individual person judge each competition is not my top choice. It should ideally be done by a panel of judges or by member voting.

Regards,
Kyle


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

KyleT said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So long as no monetary incentive or prizes or gifts are being offered competitions are just fine. However having an individual person judge each competition is not my top choice. It should ideally be done by a panel of judges or by member voting.
> 
> ...


Community voting is a cool Idea... I wonder if after the pictures are set up we could add a poll for 2 days or something to collect votes... Then I could take part in the challenge since the judge wouldn't be biased 

Winner would still get to pic the topic of the next challenge..which would again be decided by the community... 

Thoughts?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Cool! Can't wait to submit my awful photos!


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

This should be fun. Here's my submission.

Apistogramma Cacatuoides Triple Red Female. 










- Zain


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice pic...kinda looks like she is giving a duck face though lol!


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Hahaha that so funny! I never noticed that. 


- Zain


----------

